# We go way back...



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 28, 2014)

Yep... as the title suggests, I have some history with this piece of wood. This tree was cut down out of my parents yard. As a child, it was my job every fall to rake up all the walnuts from this one, along with two others. It has been said that my great, great, great grandfather planted these trees back in the day, some time around the time he built the house I grew up in... 1908 I believe. Along with raking up a pickup bed full of walnuts every fall, I also have a long term injury from this tree. I was just responsible enough to mow the yard on my own (maybe 10 or 11? Our yard was far from flat, hence my ability to run the hay rake in the field before I was allowed to mow haha)... I was mowing next to this tree, when a walnut kicked out of the mower, bounced off the tree, and a small shard scratched my cornea. Still got the scratch, although it doesn't seem to bother my vision any. 

So... here it is. Probably the only walnut I've ever worked with that I was happy with the result. Only thing I wasn't real happy about was the little spot on the bottom right hole... decided to tear out as I was making my final pass with the cutter.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 28, 2014)

Don't see what spot your talking about Jonathan... must be a scratch on your cornea

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice dark chocolate !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 28, 2014)

NICE call and cool story.......

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2014)

Dern good looking call Jonathan. Now instead of raking up the leaves from it, you can use it to rake up a bunch of jakes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow that is a sweet looking call we a Great story to go with it Jonathan. 
You do Great work!!!
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Very, very nice JR

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 28, 2014)

Beautiful call and a great story Jonathan, I was lucky enough to get some walnut from the yard at my parents farm before they had to move to town because of health, the things I have made with it for my siblings have a special meaning to them, and you have something special with that call...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 28, 2014)

Beautiful call and awesome story, Jonathan. Hope that call stays in the family!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 28, 2014)

@SENC I was originally going to sell it... But as I typed out the story, and since this was the nicest piece I ran across, it will very likely go into my fathers growing collection... Seems he's suckered me out of quite a few haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Very nice Jon. What do you have for the surface and sound board, ie; slate over glass ? 
If you keep it for yourself, then you can probably think of the spot, the same as the scratch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 29, 2014)

eaglea1 said:


> Very nice Jon. What do you have for the surface and sound board, ie; slate over glass ?
> If you keep it for yourself, then you can probably think of the spot, the same as the scratch.



I haven't decided. Since I'm keeping it, I may do glass with a decal on the soundboard with a picture of the house before mom and dad remodeled it.


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Cool idea, that would make it an heirloom for sure. Good job again.


----------

